# Radikal in Freiburg, eure Erfahrungen?!



## Oberrieder (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit dem oben genannten Laden habt.
Leider kann ich fast nur schlechtes über diesen Laden berichten und nun wollte ich einfach mal wissen ob es nur mir so geht?!

Gruß Oberrieder


----------



## Krischaan (6. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich ein toller Laden,

der Rest ist hier schon ausreichend durchgekaut worden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379711&highlight=radikal+verk%E4ufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjaaaaa (1. Februar 2010)

the best bike shop on the world 
also im ernst der laden ist cool
nette leute
haben dh/fr bikes
was will man mehr?


----------



## Extrem-Rider (14. Februar 2010)

bin sehr oft in dem laden  versteh mich mit denne verdammt gut sind schon fast wie freunde für mich... 

sie sagen die warheit....
und haben echt ahnung was sie tun ..

bin ofters mit denne im bike park . 

bin letztes jar sebtember mit dennen in lac blance gewessen 
hatte dort nen zimmlich heftigen unfall.  war drei minuten bewusstlos .

die jungs vom Radikal haben mich aufgegabelt und nach Freibrug in die uni gefahren 
und sich um alles weitere gekümmert das meine sachen zuhause vor der haustüre stehen usW.. 

also wenn des ned nett is dan weiß ich auch net.  hätte mich ja auch nach frankreich in so nen krankenhaus
bringen können 

was haste den für schlechte erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Contiracer (9. September 2013)

Egal ob der thread alt ist.

Der Laden ist geil, die Mitarbeiter sind aber total unfreundlich und der Chef ist absolut arrogant und in meinen Augen ein totaler W****r.

Würde da nie mehr was kaufen, absolut nie mehr.
Hab schon einige dinge gehört über den laden.

Die Verkaufen Kunden halb zusammengeschraubte Räder.

Bei einem Umtausch erfinden sie jede ausrede... Den Laden gibt es nur weil er eine gute auswahlt hat und dinge die nicht jeder laden in Freiburg hat. Trotzallem würde ich lieber in Australien bestellen bevor ich da nochmal was kaufe... Auswahl = Hammer, Kundennähe = 0%


----------



## Peter Freiburg (9. September 2013)

Einmal Radikal, nie mehr Radikal, kann ich nur sagen.

Unfreundlicher gehts gar nicht, zumindest was den Inhaber angeht.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob der keinen Bock auf Kunden hat.

Mag sein, dass er tief im Inneren ein netter Typ ist, oder wenn man ihn besser kennt, aber wenn ich einen Laden habe, dann muss ich gefälligst freundlich zu den Kunden sein, so schwer es mir auf fällt .


----------



## Zep2008 (9. September 2013)

naja, Puderzucker bekommt man da nicht gerade in den Ar.... geblasen, aber ehrlich sind die Jungs, kann aber nicht jeder vertragen.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (9. September 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> naja, Puderzucker bekommt man da nicht gerade in den Ar.... geblasen, aber ehrlich sind die Jungs, kann aber nicht jeder vertragen.



Sorry... Freundlichkeit und Ehrlichkeit schließen sich bei einem guten Verkäufer also für dich aus? Interessant...
Dann bedingen sich für dich vielleicht auch Überheblichkeit und Ehrlichkeit? 

Ich kann es zumindest nicht vertragen, wenn ein Verkäufer, bei dem ich eigentlich Geld lassen will, so ein Gehabe an den Tag legt.
Andere Mütter (Läden) haben auch schöne Töchter (Ware).


----------



## Zep2008 (9. September 2013)

Kommt mir nicht so vor, dass die da "besonders" unfeundlich sind.
Weiß aber auch nicht wer von denen der Chef ist.
Da gehen mir die "Hild Leute" mehr auf den Keks.


----------



## soprano (9. September 2013)

Hild lohol


----------



## arise (9. September 2013)

warum gibts den burgerladen neben hild nichmehr.....! So ne sauerei !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (9. September 2013)

zu urban für Freiburg
Flammkuchen - drive in wär wohl das zielgruppengerechte Angebot, mit Hugo togo selbstredend.


----------



## Koch_MC (10. September 2013)

Man hat so den Eindruck, als müsse man dankbar sein, dass man den Laden betreten darf. Hab neulich einen Steuersatz dort gekauft, der wohl schonmal montiert worden ist, dafür aber zum halben Preis. Auf meine Frage, ob denn der Gabelkonusring auch dabei ist, antwortete der Verkäufer "Nee, ich verkaufe dir nur einen halben Steuersatz..."
Sollte wohl ironisch sein, denn der Ring war dabei, aber so einen blöden Spruch kann man sich auch verkneifen. Kenne viele Leute die dort nicht mehr hingehen und lieber woanders kaufen/bestellen, auch wenns teurer ist.


----------



## marco1977 (10. September 2013)

also Jungs und Mädels
Man kann auch die Hose mit der Kneifzange anziehen.

War zwar noch nicht all zu oft in diesem Laden (ca. 5 mal), aber bin IMMER freundlich behandelt worden.
Auch damals als meine Frau, sich zwischen 2 Helmen (gefühlte 4 Stunden) nicht entscheiden konnte. Anschließend ging es zur Goggle frage.
*NEIN* fragt *NICHT* nach, wie lange man sich bei diesem Thema aufhalten kann!!!
Wenn schon der Helm entscheid so lange ging.
Ich als Verkäufer hätte uns mit nem tritt, zum Laden hinaus befördert.
Vor allem als unsere 2 kleinen MONSTER (kinder) nach den ersten gefühlten 2 Stund, angefangen haben zu Quengeln. Aber nichts der gleichen, die blieben alle total locker!

Von mir bekommt der Laden ganz klar


----------



## MO_Thor (10. September 2013)

arise schrieb:


> warum gibts den burgerladen neben hild nichmehr.....! So ne sauerei !!!!


Willste den wahren Grund haben?
--> Gelände gehört Hild, Mietvertrag lief Ende 2012 aus. Mitte 2012 bekam die Chefin vom Burgerladen die Mitteilung, dass man den Vertrag nicht verlängen würde, weil Hild das Gelände braucht. 
Dummerweise liefen der Burgerchefin draufhin 75% ihrer Mitarbeiter weg, sonst hätte sie den Laden einfach an anderer Stelle neu eröffnet. So konnte sie mit Hängen und Würgen den Betrieb bis Ende 2012 aufrechterhalten, danach war Sense.
Jetzt baut sich Hild eben sein zweistöckiges ZEG-Baumarkträder-Haus hin und Freiburg hat kein Diner mehr.


----------



## arise (10. September 2013)

weis ich doch ;-)


----------



## Riderman (11. September 2013)

geh mal ins Extratour


aber dieses Thema hatten wir auch 36 000 mal oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (13. September 2013)

@MO_Thor Stellt sich jetzt die Frage was schlimmer ist. Baumarkträder Haus oder kein Diner...


----------



## MO_Thor (14. September 2013)

Ich persönlich finds fehlende Diner schlimmer. Hild und seine Auswahl interessieren mich nicht, ich hab meinen Stammladen. 
Der FreiBurger in der Innenstadt hat zwar extrem lecker Futter, aber er sieht nicht nach Diner aus


----------



## mamapapa123 (6. April 2014)

Haben ein gutes Sortiment, aber leider -teilweise- erschreckend unfreundliches/unsympathisches Personal. Leider die einzigen mir bekannten mit ordentlichen leihrädern in Freiburg, aber hab gehört dass sich da bald was neues auftut -besser wär's! Gehe wirklich ungern in den Laden und kann mich meinem Vorredner hier nur anschließen: eher bestell ich in Australien! Schade eigentlich.


----------



## alm_oehi (8. September 2014)

Noch eine Bemerkung zu den Leihrädern: Das geliehene Fully (Giant Trance 2) war mit 65 Euro für zwei Tage nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Dafür war es verdreckt, es lief schlecht und die kleinen Gänge ließen sich schwer schalten; dazu kam eine Reifenpanne nach verdächtig kurzer Zeit. 

Leider gibt es bei Leihrädern wenig Konkurrenz.


----------



## RadFan28 (13. April 2015)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließend. Das Personal ist erschreckend *unfreundlich*, *desinteressiert* und hat *keine* Lust auf Beratung. Schade, hätte mir heute gerne ein gutes Fahrrad gekauft und dementsprechend Geld dort gelassen. Dann bestelle ich aber doch lieber auch in Australien als noch mal in diesen Laden zu gehen!


----------

